# How is Your Valentines?



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2021)

Mine is pretty quiet so far .

Hbu?

@Mider T @Yamato @Rinoa @Velvet

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2021)

It's Valentine's Day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Mine is pretty quiet so far .
> 
> Hbu?
> 
> @Mider T @Yamato @Rinoa @Velvet



*I don't like Valentines day so it's just another normal day for me

Enjoying some mac & cheese and WoW*


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 14, 2021)

I've done nothing but watch UFC and anime today. My diet thus far today has been nothing but baked beans and vegetable juice. The highlight of my day will likely be dinner in 2-3 hours where I will eat a 5 inch bologna hoagie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 14, 2021)

I watched the romance animeGolden Time. Don't normally watch that type of thing but it's not set in school and doesn't have fan service so I thought I'd give it a try. 

I also tried takoyaki and it was fucking disgusting. Very romantic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2021)

just had a successful date with a big bowl of pho.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 14, 2021)

guys how do you feel about this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 14, 2021)

What do they mean by "grass"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I've done nothing but watch UFC and anime today. My diet thus far today has been nothing but baked beans and vegetable juice. The highlight of my day will likely be dinner in 2-3 hours where I will eat a 5 inch bologna hoagie.



I watched boxing all day yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2021)

Terrible so much family drama I can't get into too.

Ugh.

Was cute seeing couples around downtown this one city I went to today. But yeah terrible day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2021)

My day, today, has been uneventful, just another ordinary day, unfortunately; I conducted my own grocery shopping, brought some items to my grandmother's house, and then used a gift card to a restaurant. I currently am relaxing, and I am very grateful that I am not working, tomorrow, due it that day being Presidents' Day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 14, 2021)

Hanged out with my friend.

She and I helped steal some corn and make tamales. Average Brazilian day tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 14, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> guys how do you feel about this:


My gf got me a 20inch giant cookie

I got her literally nothing, no flowers nor even a dinner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2021)

It's good. I spent it making a list of where the cheapest post-valentine chocolate will be.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 14, 2021)

Schneider said:


> My gf got me a 20inch giant cookie
> 
> I got her literally nothing, no flowers nor even a dinner



lol, why so stingy?

i was supposed to watch a movie with mine but he fell asleep


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

Was in the kitchen for three hours to make a disgusting cake. Who even thinks it’s alright to show a recipe for such a sweet cake. I got nauseous of eating too much sweet batter. In the end the cake reminded me of the movie/book Matilda.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 15, 2021)

Schneider said:


> My gf got me a 20inch giant cookie
> 
> I got her literally nothing, no flowers nor even a dinner



That reminds me of my ex   



Worm Juice said:


> Was in the kitchen for three hours to make a disgusting cake. Who even thinks it’s alright to show a recipe for such a sweet cake. I got nauseous of eating too much sweet batter. In the end the cake reminded me of the movie/book Matilda.



Did you share the cake with a handsome valentine or was it solo? Pics?


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> That reminds me of my ex
> 
> 
> 
> Did you share the cake with a handsome valentine or was it solo? Pics?



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler _ 




Diabetes cake by me, flowers from my boyfriend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 15, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty nice; far better than anything I could make. Did you eat it all?

And the flowers are nice too. Not just generic roses.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 15, 2021)

if Valentines day dies, it dies

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 15, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> That looks pretty nice; far better than anything I could make. Did you eat it all?
> 
> And the flowers are nice too. Not just generic roses.


Just shared one slice, the recipe is in the other valentines thread.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Enjoyed it. Being my own valentine is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2021)

I’m glad the day came and went tbh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2021)

nothing happened


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> if Valentines day dies, it dies



yeah Yesterday I wish I stayed off social media. A little too much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2021)

Lol Raiden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 16, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bouquet is so beautiful, the whole composition is amazing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cake looks like one of those Dino turds from Jurassic Park.  
Happy Valentine's Day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2021)

Was great, spoiled the fuck out of bf and had an incredible three course Italian dinner.

Skipped the wine, he's not one for alcohol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> The cake looks like one of those Dino turds from Jurassic Park.



How can you be so rude, when @Worm Juice likely put time and effort into making that cake?


----------



## Aduro (Feb 16, 2021)

Pretty good for me actually.

If I'm single its depressing to see other couples happy. That can kinda hurt my self esteem.

If I'm in a relationship, I feel really contrarian about being pressured into doing something romantic for the sake of some greeting cards company. Rather than doing something romantic spontaneously to make someone I like happy.

This year I'm single, but at least the pandemic is a pretty good excuse not to have a date.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can you be so rude, when @Worm Juice likely put time and effort into making that cake?


Stop simping bruv

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Stop simping bruv



I am not being a "simp," as you phrase it, I am simply being friendly and supportive toward a fellow member of this forum, which is obviously more than what you are doing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not being a "simp," as you phrase it, I am simply being friendly and supportive toward a fellow member of this forum, which is obviously more than what you are doing.


Stop simping bruv

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Stop simping bruv



I shall not bother to argue this subject, with you, any further, because it is clear that you refuse to listen to reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall not bother to argue this subject, with you, any further, because it is clear that you refuse to listen to reason.


Women don't respect simps and people see through white knighting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What would you know about that?


1. I'm successful with women
2. I have common sense
3. I actually listen to what people say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> 1. I'm successful with women
> 2. I have common sense
> 3. I actually listen to what people say



First, my lack of success with women is not from a lack of effort on my part; second, I do have common sense, even if it is not immediately obvious; third, I do listen to other people, but I do not always follow their advice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, my lack of success with women is not from a lack of effort on my part;


Yes it is.



DemonDragonJ said:


> second, I do have common sense, even if it is not immediately obvious;


No you don't. Things have to be explained to you that are obvious to others.




DemonDragonJ said:


> third, I do listen to other people, but I do not always follow their advice.


And there is the source of your suffering.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yes it is.



No, it is not, because I am putting forth a great amount of effort into my search for a girlfriend, to the point that that is currently my highest priority, now that I have a well-paying permanent job, and am in school for a master's degree, so, obviously, there must be some other reason for my lack of success with women.



Mider T said:


> No you don't. Things have to be explained to you that are obvious to others.



That is not from a lack of common sense; it is because I simply do not care about such subjects.



Mider T said:


> And there is the source of your suffering.



Unfortunately, I cannot argue with that point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, it is not, because I am putting forth a great amount of effort into my search for a girlfriend, to the point that that is currently my highest priority, now that I have a well-paying permanent job, and am in school for a master's degree, so, obviously, there must be some other reason for my lack of success with women.


A modern day Sisyphus.


DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not from a lack of common sense; it is because I simply do not care about such subjects.


You don't have to care about obvious references or jokes to understand them, you just have be moderately intelligent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> A modern day Sisyphus.
> 
> You don't have to care about obvious references or jokes to understand them, you just have be moderately intelligent.



What happened to your emotional support when you said that I should not be ashamed of my lack of success with women? Were you lying, then, or have you changed your opinion on that subject?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What happened to your emotional support when you said that I should not be ashamed of my lack of success with women? Were you lying, then, or have you changed your opinion on that subject?


Why're you changing the subject?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

@Mider T, what is an example of a joke or reference that I failed to understand?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

Alright take it easy fellas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Feb 20, 2021)

What's a Valentine?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

